# Fetal heart defect, VSD



## CamoQueen

I just came back from my second anatomy scan, and an echocardiogram showed that my son has a very small ventricular septal defect in his heart. The doctor said that it can sometimes be associated with other heart defects and while the rest of the heart looks fine, I need to come back in 8 weeks for a follow-up.

Has anyone else been diagnosed with this prenatally? I'm just terrified for my little boy right now.:cry:


----------



## tassiemum

Hi there, my boy had an AVSD which is essentially an ASD and a VSD, as far as I am aware most VSD's close on their own and do not require surgery, only a few do. My son had to have surgery because of the 2 big holes. I know how scary it is but when he is born watch for the following signs, and if he has them get him to doctor:
Breathlessness when feeding, inability to feed, very painful, if you can see his heart thru his chest beating extra hard, sleeps more often then he/she should. I hope everything goes well at your next scan.


----------



## CamoQueen

Thank you very much!


----------



## Nic1107

I have a small VSD that was discovered when I was 6 weeks old. :) Mine never closed, but never required surgery either. I have no negative effects from it except slightly lowered stamina... but since I smoke and don't exercise I probably caused most of that myself. :blush: Try not to worry hun, VSD are very common and rarely serious. :hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

My LO was diagnosed post natally with a VSD (as well as other defects). You will know more at your next scan, but as others have said, VSD's on their own are rarely serious, and as it's been picked up now, _if_ he needs surgery, it will give you plenty of time to prepare for it.

Let us know how the next scan goes 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## CamoQueen

Thank you both, ladies, your stories have really helped.


----------



## Ktooty

Although this never happened to me, my younger brother was born with this and was told that he wouldn't be able to do a lot of physical things because of it and needed to be watched closely - however he's 24 now and had a great youth of football and various other sports and it hasn't held him back at all.
I know it's scary but I'm sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## Sherri81

At the age of 30, I was just diagnosed with multiple congenital heart defects. I have a hole in my heart, a deformed Mitral valve, and both my Mitral and Atrial valves regurgitate alot of blood.

All this has meant for me throughout my life is chest pain that does go away, and some problems breathing, and I have never been able to run or jog.

Yes, they are considering repairs now, but just because I'm still young and they want to improve my quality of life.

So I know this sounds scary but I'm sure your baby will be fine. Even if your baby does need surgery after birth, they have great success rates doing this now. Things have changed so much in the past 10, 20, 30 years. They will be able to help him.


----------



## CamoQueen

Thank you ladies so much. You have no idea how much your stories mean to me... ( =


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm glad I found this thread. Today the fetal cardiologist said he thought he saw Ventricular septal defect. Amelia wasn't in the greatest position, but he said he saw several pics where there may be a hole in the heart...OR it could be a shadow off the ribs.

He went even further to say that VSD is associated with Downs and asked about her prior sonograms. All her sonograms came back excellent. her hands and feet were perfect.

After all that, he wants to see us back in 8 weeks. I'm freaked out, crying and unsure what to think. Some encouragement would be appreciated if anyone has it. I don't know what to think at the moment!

I just had a cerclage put in last thursday because of Incompetant Cervix. It seems we get to the top of one hill and have two more hills to climb. I'm praying everything this guy thought he saw wasn't at all what he saw!


----------



## going_crazy

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. Today the fetal cardiologist said he thought he saw Ventricular septal defect. Amelia wasn't in the greatest position, but he said he saw several pics where there may be a hole in the heart...OR it could be a shadow off the ribs.
> 
> He went even further to say that VSD is associated with Downs and asked about her prior sonograms. All her sonograms came back excellent. her hands and feet were perfect.
> 
> After all that, he wants to see us back in 8 weeks. I'm freaked out, crying and unsure what to think. Some encouragement would be appreciated if anyone has it. I don't know what to think at the moment!
> 
> I just had a cerclage put in last thursday because of Incompetant Cervix. It seems we get to the top of one hill and have two more hills to climb. I'm praying everything this guy thought he saw wasn't at all what he saw!

Hey hun!

Try not to stress (easier said than done I know!) 
My LO wasn't diagnosed until after birth. She has several heart defects including a VSD, but she does not have any other 'problems' (downs etc). IF your baby does have a VSD, don't panic too much. Your baby will have a care plan set out and you will both be in very good hands! 

Don't forget there is a very good chance that your baby does NOT have a VSD :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks so much. I wish these Dr.'s would refrain from their guesses until they actually KNOW. 

I've decided to let it go and we'll deal with it IF there is a diagnosis. Thank you for your reply! :hugs:


----------



## CamoQueen

I know how you feel about the waiting! My follow-up ultrasound is finally, FINALLY coming up this Friday and I'm so anxious to find out if LO is okay. The specialist I saw never even discussed the possibility of genetic problems, but all of my scans showed up good on every other front and the triple test I had back in the second tri showed very low probability. However, that doesn't stop you from worrying, does it?

Hugs from me, I know how hard it is to hear about possible problems and especially how hard it is to be told you have to wait for two friggin' months (my last U/S was at 22 weeks)!:hugs: Try not to lose your head with stress and just keep eating healthy for baby. That's what I've been trying to do these last few months, I figure it's the only thing I can do for him right now. Everything else is in God's hands!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yes, your right. It's in Gods hands. I too am trying to do all I can for her. I saw my regular perinatologist and she said there is only a slight chance of 30% and she'd be MORE worried if it were another heart defect. I'm told this is a VERY common heart defect and will either go away on it's own or need limited surgery. She was miffed at the cardiologist who did this. He's not a geneticist and thus should have never shared that information without her permission. 

So I'm feeling MUCH better about everything. Like you said, it's up to our "Great Physician" in heaven! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## CamoQueen

Ugh, I am going to kick those people at the hospital!:growlmad:

I was scheduled to have my follow-up ultrasound tomorrow after waiting a long, LONG 8 weeks only to have someone from the hospital call and tell me that they accidentally scheduled me a week too early!!!:wacko: I don't see how a week can make such a huge difference when you're in the third trimester, but apparently it makes some difference... because now I have to wait until next Thursday (a week from now) to know if my LO is doing okay!

Seriously, like the wait wasn't bad enough already.:dohh:


----------



## going_crazy

Aww..... The waiting is horrible hun, I feel for you :hugs: hope all goes ok next week & try to relax x x x


----------



## Mickeyc

My Daughter has congenital heart disease. She had a VSD diagnosed at birth.

She had open heart surgery at 12 weeks old to repair it, then she had another OH surgery at 13 months old for further complications. She is doing well now though and her last echo showed that the surgery was successful :happydance: so I keep my fingers crossed that she wont need any more operations.

VSD's very commonly close themselves and don't need any further intervention,but Sophie's was very large and she had failiure to thrive. I have a friend whose daughter has a VSD and she is 8 and has never had any problems, she just sees the consultant for an echo every year.

Children are so resilient though. If the worst happens and surgery is needed it is amazing how quickly they bounce back. Sophie is is 22 months old now and is such a happy,lively little girl and apart from her scar you would never know she has had open heart surgery.

Sending you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CamoQueen said:


> Ugh, I am going to kick those people at the hospital!:growlmad:
> 
> I was scheduled to have my follow-up ultrasound tomorrow after waiting a long, LONG 8 weeks only to have someone from the hospital call and tell me that they accidentally scheduled me a week too early!!!:wacko: I don't see how a week can make such a huge difference when you're in the third trimester, but apparently it makes some difference... because now I have to wait until next Thursday (a week from now) to know if my LO is doing okay!
> 
> Seriously, like the wait wasn't bad enough already.:dohh:

They do that to me and they're going to have a VERY mad pregnant woman on their hands!!:growlmad:

I can't believe you have to wait. Gathered, it's only a week. But when you've waited so long for serious results that week is just an extension of the anxiety until you find out for sure. So sorry dear friend!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## CamoQueen

:hugs: Thanks for the hugs, it will be especially frustrating tomorrow morning because I know I'll just be watching the clock and thinking, "Right now I should have been at my ultrasound". Good thing DH has a three-day weekend so I can get out of the house with him, have fun and not get too broody over the whole thing!

I did make my way through a pint of Ben and Jerry's after I found out, though, and that helped a bit. I couldn't be too upset while in a sugar coma!:haha:


----------



## CamoQueen

So I had my follow-up ultrasound this afternoon. I had to wait 45 minutes past my allotted appointment time to finally get scanned, and I was stressing the entire time. I got taken in for the ultrasound and it took what seemed like forever (though on a cute note, LO had a big grin on his face, opened his mouth wide and stuck his tongue out not once but twice during the scan!:haha:). The tech then went to speak with the doctor and I was left waiting on the ultrasound table for another 20 mins... I was just picturing the worst news possible.

The doc came in and told me that the VSD is still there, slightly larger than before but still very small. However, there are NO other heart problems and everything else on the baby is "perfect".:happydance: They estimated him to weigh 3 lb 12 oz, and everything is growing on schedule. I have a final follow-up ultrasound July 7th to see if it's closing up, but the doctor seemed very happy with the scan and my LO's growth and development. 

I am just over the moon that there are no other defects!!!!:happydance: I feel like I can finally relax and deal with the reality of his VSD without having to stress that there are other underlying heart issues I don't know about.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

So sorry for the defect but so glad you received closure and now can move on. If there be any heart defect,this is the one to have since it either closes on it's own or has limited surgeries to fix it. 

I go in tomorrow for a "regular" sonogram but the Perinatologist has asked for another anomaly scan consisting of the heart in depth to see if we can't confirm or deny VSD. I too am hoping for some closure to move on and the regular pedes. cardiology appointment is in July when THEY will look closer and make their own diagnosis. Has me on pins and needles just like you.


----------



## CamoQueen

Mommy's Angel said:


> So sorry for the defect but so glad you received closure and now can move on. If there be any heart defect,this is the one to have since it either closes on it's own or has limited surgeries to fix it.
> 
> I go in tomorrow for a "regular" sonogram but the Perinatologist has asked for another anomaly scan consisting of the heart in depth to see if we can't confirm or deny VSD. I too am hoping for some closure to move on and the regular pedes. cardiology appointment is in July when THEY will look closer and make their own diagnosis. Has me on pins and needles just like you.

I'll pray that your appointment goes well. I hope that they don't find anything wrong at all, because that's the best diagnoses of all!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you dear friend. :hugs: It's hard as a mother isn't it? You want to protect your children from everything.


----------



## CamoQueen

Mommy's Angel said:


> Thank you dear friend. :hugs: It's hard as a mother isn't it? You want to protect your children from everything.

Yes, it's so difficult! Especially something like this that you have no control over.:nope:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

Sorry it's been awhile but besides the appointment today. My gmail account was hacked by someone in China. Found out from the Huffington Post that political advisors and military advisors accounts were hacked as well as other gov't agencies. I'm not sure if I'm just a freak accident or if with my political stance and backing of military men and women if I was targeted for that reason. I received MANY calls while at my appointment from people wondering what the heck was going on. I couldn't see because I was OBVIOUSLY at my appointment so when I got home, came home to a MESS. Had to change ALL my passwords, deal with facebook which had a post from this idiot, throw out a mass mail to tell everyone DON'T open, Don't Click, and DELETE, while also going through with a fine tooth comb to "lock" certain aspects of documentation and test outgoing mail and such to be sure it's safe to email friends and family again. :wacko: I wondered how it happened because I don't click on ANYTHING that's unknown and all my sites are known and protected so this idiot accessed my account by hacking through googles problem areas.

At any rate, NOW I can update you all...



Had my appointment today and it went well. Bed rest has helped my length to go from 2.0cm's to 2.4cm's. Still funneled but with 1.3cm's ABOVE the stitch which is excellent and 1cm BELOW the stitch. She's not down to just the stitch holding her and according to a reliable source in the IC thread, we're actually doing GREAT! :happydance:

They were able to see her heart completely and the sonographer said SHE didn't see any sign of Ventricular Septal Defect. There was a black spot that "could" be, but she said it was SO tiny that she was confident it'd fix itself "IF" it was. We're still going to have to see the Pede. Cardiologist to get their final stance on things, but the fact that her final report told the Perinatal Center she didn't see ANY heart problems, it made for a joyful day! \o/

Still on bed rest for as long as it takes to keep the baby and stitch working to term but they are SO confident there are no more internal sonograms to check the stitch and length. This is to keep from risking length to dwindle with overdoing internal sonograms as well as once the baby gets to 26 and 28wks the risk of preterm labor gets less riskier for me. 

We're almost there! Only 15-17 more weeks to keep her safe and healthy.:happydance:

We have another anomaly scan in 5wks for the Peri Center and OBVIOUSLY have to go back to the cardiologist in July for HIS opinion with his OWN sonographer. Praying all is clear and he see's NOTHING! :winkwink:


----------



## CamoQueen

Congrats, that's awesome news!!!! :happydance: I hope the specialist confirms that there's nothing there!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CamoQueen said:


> Congrats, that's awesome news!!!! :happydance: I hope the specialist confirms that there's nothing there!:thumbup:

Me too, that's the one I'm waiting for in July. It's hard because they actually know what they're looking for so it has me slightly on edge. Knowing nothing was seen though and they got a REALLY good view of her heart brings me joy though and lots of hope.

So now what happens with you? Are they waiting to see if it will close on it's own? What next?!


----------



## CamoQueen

Mommy's Angel said:


> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, that's awesome news!!!! :happydance: I hope the specialist confirms that there's nothing there!:thumbup:
> 
> Me too, that's the one I'm waiting for in July. It's hard because they actually know what they're looking for so it has me slightly on edge. Knowing nothing was seen though and they got a REALLY good view of her heart brings me joy though and lots of hope.
> 
> So now what happens with you? Are they waiting to see if it will close on it's own? What next?!Click to expand...

I have my final ultrasound appointment on July 7th to see if the hole has closed (I'll be 35 weeks). If not, it just means more appointments for baby after he's born to check up on him and to see if it's closing or getting larger. I'll also be watching him at home to make sure he's acting normally and not having any difficulties or complications that can be related to the VSD (in the larger ones they can cause trouble with oxygen levels, trouble feeding, etc). Most of them close up on their own, and there is medication that can be given to make the heart pump more efficiently.

Thankfully, the hole has remained fairly small so it shouldn't cause huge problems or require surgical intervention... I hope! I will just be praying that it's closed or is closing by my next scan. I think the key to this whole thing is to stay positive; it can't hurt, after all, and a small VSD is really the least problematic of the heart defects a child can have. He'll just need more attention and monitoring than most babies, but I have faith he'll be okay!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

CamoQueen said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamoQueen said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, that's awesome news!!!! :happydance: I hope the specialist confirms that there's nothing there!:thumbup:
> 
> Me too, that's the one I'm waiting for in July. It's hard because they actually know what they're looking for so it has me slightly on edge. Knowing nothing was seen though and they got a REALLY good view of her heart brings me joy though and lots of hope.
> 
> So now what happens with you? Are they waiting to see if it will close on it's own? What next?!Click to expand...
> 
> I have my final ultrasound appointment on July 7th to see if the hole has closed (I'll be 35 weeks). If not, it just means more appointments for baby after he's born to check up on him and to see if it's closing or getting larger. I'll also be watching him at home to make sure he's acting normally and not having any difficulties or complications that can be related to the VSD (in the larger ones they can cause trouble with oxygen levels, trouble feeding, etc). Most of them close up on their own, and there is medication that can be given to make the heart pump more efficiently.
> 
> Thankfully, the hole has remained fairly small so it shouldn't cause huge problems or require surgical intervention... I hope! I will just be praying that it's closed or is closing by my next scan. I think the key to this whole thing is to stay positive; it can't hurt, after all, and a small VSD is really the least problematic of the heart defects a child can have. He'll just need more attention and monitoring than most babies, but I have faith he'll be okay!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Praying the hole closes on it's own shortly and baby won't need any extra treatments. I know this is hard. Scares the pants off me and though I know I was told there wasn't one...she did say there "could" be and to wait. I've heard alot of moms say that while this isn't what they hoped for, it's a much better prognosis than some other defects. I actually found out my cousin had this. She much older now and is doing just fine so it calms my heart.

Just praying no holes show in either of our babies hearts upon looking at the scans in July. Holding to my faith and knowing God is in control and has strength and power. HE is the great physician! \o/ :thumbup:


----------



## CamoQueen

So I had my final scan this afternoon to check up on LO's VSD. The good news is that it was measuring smaller this time, so hopefully it's closing up on its own!:thumbup: My little boy weighs in at roughly 5 lb 5 oz, he's measuring to his dates and he's head down. They also gave me an NST (non-stress test) as part of procedure, and he passed with flying colors. It was funny to see his heart rate jump 15-20 beats every time he moved, but they were thrilled with the NST results.

The cardiologist said that we're good to deliver at our regular hospital as the VSD is small enough that they don't feel they'll need specialists to monitor him. He said that the next time we'll come back when Alex is around 6 months so they can check up on the VSD, and decide if they want to start him on meds, do surgery, or leave it to heal (or see if it's healed on its own by then). He said that the reason they monitor it so closely during pregnancy is that it's often seen as a part of a constellation of heart issues, but that it's the only problem and he seems to be doing great.:happydance:

So DH and I are very happy today! I'm just so glad to know that it's getting smaller (the woman scanning me called it 'tiny' and couldn't see it without the color echo), thank God, and that my little boy is doing great. My fluid levels were spot on, too, and I've gained 22 lb exactly. I cannot, cannot, CANNOT wait to meet my little man, only 2 weeks until he's term!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Great news!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG :happydance: We'll keep praying for that hole to miraculously close itself and that all will be well! :hugs: That's good news to a mothers heart when you hear that. 

I've reached 26wks 4dys today and it's beyond the 22wk milestone we had our loss with Jackson two years ago. That in itself has me excited along with each kick she seems to throw my way. The cardiologists appointment is on the 26th for us. I'm praying that the confirmation we got from the sonographer is what they get too. At least we know if it IS in fact a hole there, it will be like your little guys and will be minimal because she said she didn't really see the hole but there "could" be the tiny line there. She wasn't confirming it though because it didn't look like one at all.

We shall see.

In the meantime your almost to term. How AWESOME is that?! :flower: Please don't forget to come back to this thread and leave a picture when you finally have him. I'd LOVE to see this little guy first-hand and cheer you both on! 

Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## CamoQueen

Mommy's Angel said:


> WTG :happydance: We'll keep praying for that hole to miraculously close itself and that all will be well! :hugs: That's good news to a mothers heart when you hear that.
> 
> I've reached 26wks 4dys today and it's beyond the 22wk milestone we had our loss with Jackson two years ago. That in itself has me excited along with each kick she seems to throw my way. The cardiologists appointment is on the 26th for us. I'm praying that the confirmation we got from the sonographer is what they get too. At least we know if it IS in fact a hole there, it will be like your little guys and will be minimal because she said she didn't really see the hole but there "could" be the tiny line there. She wasn't confirming it though because it didn't look like one at all.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> In the meantime your almost to term. How AWESOME is that?! :flower: Please don't forget to come back to this thread and leave a picture when you finally have him. I'd LOVE to see this little guy first-hand and cheer you both on!
> 
> Keep us posted! :thumbup:


I'll definitely make sure to post a pic after he's born, I'm so excited that it's so close now!

I will be praying that your appointment on the 26th brings the news you're hoping for, and that your little girl's heart is perfect. Definitely make sure to come post and let me know how it goes, because I will be thinking of you!:hugs:


----------



## going_crazy

Great news! So please for you :hugs:

Also, good luck at your cardio appoint Mommy's Angel xxxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there! 

We had our second sonogram at the pediatric cardiologist today. She hasn't been in the best of positions as she's breech and likes to move around but they did get pictures. The cardiologist said that everything looks normal but it doesn't mean they couldn't have missed something small but if there WAS anything small it would either be resolved or taken care of fairly easily. He said he didn't see ANYTHING though. 

The new plan is to check her at the hospital once she's born with sonogram and make sure everything is still okay. 

So I asked....does this mean it's a good thing? Should I be happy?! Both he and my husband said yes. 

Well okay, it's awful hard to be excited when what you really got was it looks fine but something "could" still be there. :shrug: Is there any such thing as confirmation with the medical staff in my area? I guess I can be excited that even if it IS, it's so small that it wouldn't be an issue. I'm sure all you mommies know that we'd like a little bit of confirmation that all is well though. ((sigh))

Well, as the scripture says, "Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean NOT on your own understanding. Acknowledge Him in all your ways and HE shall direct your path." So I will. :winkwink:


----------



## going_crazy

Yay! :happydance: So pleased you have been given great news!

Enjoy your pregnancy, and I'm sure your little girl will be absolutely fine!!

xxxx


----------



## CamoQueen

:happydance: Awesome news, you should be ecstatic! Even if there is something super small there, odds are that it will be gone by the time your LO is born, so you should celebrate!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks so much! :hugs: The appointment was first thing this morning and I've been SO out of it all day. I didn't sleep much last night because I was anxious so it's been quite a tough day with feeling nauseated, my feet are burning, over-tired etc. I think in my head I was SO hoping for real confirmation that I'm forgetting to find the joy in the feedback I rec'd. It IS good news and there are mothers who go through MUCH worse than we will be going through so there is many blessings to count.

Thank you for praying with me, for me and encouraging me dear friend. I'm so glad to have met you through this post! :hugs:


----------



## CamoQueen

My little man is here! He was born at 38+4, a little over 8 lb. So far he's had no problems breastfeeding, which I was worried about because a VSD can make some kids tire out quickly when they're feeding. He was discharged with a good EKG, chest X-ray, blood pressure and oxygen sats. No jaundice and very little weight loss, so right now he's doing great! We're expecting a call on Monday to set up a consult in the next few weeks with a pediatric cardiologist. They're going to a full workup to see how big the VSD is and to figure out the next course of action. Right now, though, you'd never guess that our little guy has a heart defect. He's doing great!

A few pics taken today, at 4 days old:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110806_112215.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20110806_112314.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my gosh he's ADORABLE! :happydance: I'm so glad that things are doing well! Hopefully it will be a minor repair or it will repair itself soon. He has a whole head of hair!! I was bald when I was a child. I wonder if Amelia will have hair or be like me?! :haha: 

Just LOVE seeing his pics! Please continue to keep us posted. I love hearing how well he's doing and pray for continued positive results and a swift recovery!! You've made my day!! :happydance: Congrats little momma! :flower:


----------



## going_crazy

Wow, what a gorgeous young man you have there!

And great news that he's doing so well, I really hope that he continues to do well

Congratulations! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi CamoQueen,

Hope you dont mind me coming onto the thread. My LO has just been diagnosed with a very small VSD so Im just trying to find info from other VSD/CHD mummies out there to see what I can expect for my LO. I hope your LO continues to do well x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there Mrs. Pop. So sorry to hear about the diagnosis but just wanted to pop in and say I'm glad it's small. I've been told that if there be a heart defect, this would be the one to have as it's the one that's the most fixable. Sounds like you and CamoQueen will have a lot to talk about and compare. 

We're waiting until Amelia is born to find out for sure if she has this. Last appointment they didn't see and weren't convinced but she wasn't actually cooperating so they couldn't ignore there "could" be VSD. So we wait. In the meantime I am listening in as you both discuss the upcoming procedures for the kids. Praying for healing and quick recovery for these beautiful babies! :hug:


----------



## CamoQueen

MrsPOP, I actually just got back from my appointment with the pediatric cardiologist at Saceed Heart. My little man had an echocardiogram which lasted 30 minutes and then an ekg which was maybe 15 seconds, and blood pressure readings from his arms and legs. The doctor came in and said that one of the parts of the heart that eventually closes up was fairly open, but we're to come back at 9 months to make sure it's healed.

On the VSD, though, she said that it was very small and muscular, and the size and location are that it will likely close on its own in the first year or two. BUT even if it doesn't close, she said that it won't cause any problems and won't stop him from playing sports or doing anything, and won't require correction in any form. We are so thrilled!!:happydance:

I know if it's larger they like to monitor it, and there are medications they can use. They generally don't do surgery unless it's fairly large and causing problems. In our case, I think that it will only be checked on if our LO is having issues, but the doc said that wouldn't happen, so... we are ecstatic!


----------



## colta

Hi CamoQueen... just thought I'd pop in and give you some congrats on the good news. I was actually born with VSD myself... although it wasn't picked up until I was 4 years old... My grandfather and his twin brother also had the same thing, but had theirs were corrected later on in life. 

I had a hole the size of a silver dollar between my ventricles and my heart had become very enlarged... I ended up having corrective surgery shortly after my fifth birthday to correct the issue and I was up and running within a week. I just thought I'd let you know that, because even though things are going well for him... the thought of surgery is still scary. I just wanted to let you know that it can and does go well.

I hope everything continues to go well for you and your munchkin!


----------



## MrsPOP

That's great CamoQueen I'm glad you had good news. :flower:

My LO's VSD is 2mm and the Docs weren't overly concerned at all but because it's perimembranous, not muscular, there is less chance that it will heal over. But the Consultant did say it shouldn't really affect her and we're to go back evey 3 months for echocardiograms. If she develops symptoms though, they will operate before she turns one.


----------



## FeistyMom

A co-worker of mine has had two sons, both with VSD. His oldest did end up needing surgery around 2 years old but recovered very quickly. They said the whole thing was harder on the parents than on the child! The second did not require surgery, but they are still monitoring at normal appointments, just in case.

Glad to hear the good news, and to be able to share additional success stories with you all! :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just wanted to add that my DH was born with a hole in his heart. They just monitored him for a while and then he had surgery to close it at age 7 and has had no issues since.


----------



## CamoQueen

I know that it's been forever since I posted, but I thought I'd do a follow-up and let you all know that at my son's checkup last month (his 4-month visit), the doctor could no longer hear the murmur! So FX that it's healed itself, because he seemed pretty confident that it had!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## going_crazy

CamoQueen said:


> I know that it's been forever since I posted, but I thought I'd do a follow-up and let you all know that at my son's checkup last month (his 4-month visit), the doctor could no longer hear the murmur! So FX that it's healed itself, because he seemed pretty confident that it had!!!:happydance:

Aww.... isn't he just gorgeous?! :D

So glad things have turned out well for you guys xxxx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

He's BEAUTIFUL! :happydance: So glad all is well. LOVE his pic! 

AFM: Amelia doesn't have it either. It either cleared up before she was born or she didn't have it at all. During her 3 month visit we checked again and all is well. The only issue we have is reflux and gas issues. She's so beautiful though. I'm amazed with each passing day, it's going by so quick though.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/Hisirishgem/IMG_0930.jpg


----------



## MrsPOP

That's great camoqueen!

Very few Doctors have been able to hear my LO's murmur but the VSD is still there. We had a check up at the start of December and her VSD has gone from 2 to 3mm so the Consultant was really happy, especially as she's doing so well otherwise so they don't want to bring her back for another year!


----------



## Rigi.kun

I've been looking for a thread like this. I was born with an ASD, VSD and a coarctation, had both holes repaired when I was 9 months, and the coarctation repairs when I was 6 weeks old. While the doctors assure me that the likelyhood of my child being born with any of these defects is small, I'm still extrememly worried.

Lovely news on how bubz are going :) I'm going to read through this post now :) thank you


----------



## Rigi.kun

CamoQueen said:


> My little man is here! He was born at 38+4, a little over 8 lb. So far he's had no problems breastfeeding, which I was worried about because a VSD can make some kids tire out quickly when they're feeding. He was discharged with a good EKG, chest X-ray, blood pressure and oxygen sats. No jaundice and very little weight loss, so right now he's doing great! We're expecting a call on Monday to set up a consult in the next few weeks with a pediatric cardiologist. They're going to a full workup to see how big the VSD is and to figure out the next course of action. Right now, though, you'd never guess that our little guy has a heart defect. He's doing great!
> 
> A few pics taken today, at 4 days old:

He is absolutely adorible :D such an awesome outcome


----------

